# Cpt code 10060 & 10061



## odmlindsey

The dr in my office performed an incision and drainage on a pt and she thinks we should code a 10061 but the cpt book is very unclear as to what would qualify as complicated please help!


----------



## magnolia1

Per the Coders Desk reference.....

10060---for incision and drainage of a simple or single abscess.

10061---For complicated or multiple cysts, the physician may place a Penrose latex drain or gauze strip packing to allow continue drainage. Complicated cysts may require later surgical closure.


----------



## odmlindsey

Thank you for the quick response i did see it could also qualify if multiple cysts were done. Which in this case the dr did an addendum to multiple cysts.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Per the AMA, the choice of code is at the physician's discretion, based on the level of difficulty involved in the incision and drainage procedure


----------

